# VW T5 problems



## 99670 (Jun 15, 2006)

[align=justify:e901c5ee04]We have a 2006 VW T5 Transporter Autosleeper Trooper and thought it may be helpful to alert other owners of VW T5 Transporters of a couple of issues that are known to VW and which have not beem made subject of a recall:

*Steering column*
After taking deliver in late 2006 we noticed a distinct 'clunk' emanating from the steering column when manoeuvring at slow speeds. Our local VW dealer said this was a known problem with T5s and replaced the component with a modified steering column.[/align:e901c5ee04]

*Side Windows*
[align=justify:e901c5ee04]We recently found that water was leaking in through the inside of the sliding side door and causing damp problems to the interior cloth lining. On returning the vehicle to our local VW dealer they told us that there is a known design problem with early T5 side windows, resulting in water being allowed to enter the door panel via the sliding window mechanism. It would appear that there have been several modifications made to the T5 sliding side window units and our Trooper is currently having both side windows replaced under the terms of the warranty. Owners of T5 motorhomes should note that both side windows are affected - it's just the door unit that becomes most noticeable. In other words the sliding window behind the cooker etc could also be a letting in water which could cause serious damp problems which would not necessarily be so[/align:e901c5ee04] noticeable.


----------

